# Tools needed for a build?



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Im gonna start a build in the next few months, what tools will I need? I have standard allen keys, crescent wrenches, socket wrenches, etc..


----------



## Dartman (Jan 5, 2004)

Headset press.
Crown race setter.
Starnut setter.
Steerer cutting guide.
Hacksaw with fine tooth blade.
BB tool.
Pedal wrench.
Cassette lockring tool.
Chainwhip.
Cable/housing cutters.
Torque wrench.
Hex keys and bits should take care of the rest.

Grease for the bolts and seatpost. Teflon tape or silicone tub/tile sealer for the BB threads.

http://www.parktool.com to learn how to use 'em.

There are homemade options for the first four. Have a shop face and chase the bb shell and threads and face the headtube to remove paint and ensure parallel faces.

Mike


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Do what you can*

I have the tools to do complete builds. I have built about 6 bikes in the last year and only had the tools to do it all myself on the last 3. On the first, I had a shop install the bottom bracket, cut the fork, install the crown race and press the headset, and still I struggled with some aspects (cable cutting, star nut, etc).

I think that if you are talking about building one bike you may be better of having some or all of it done by a shop. If you think you will build several bikes over the next few years, or you can borrow some of the tools then it is great to have the satisfaction of doing it all yourself!

FYI - I bought most of my tools online, many on ebay used and I still have many $$$ tied up in them. Aireon and Lifu make great starter sets in cases that are around $45-70 and would be a great start. Dartman is right about home-made options for some of the tools.


----------

